# dwarf planet = πλανήτης-νάνος ή νάνος πλανήτης;



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

*πλανήτης-νάνος* ή *νάνος πλανήτης*;

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο _νάνος_ είναι ουσιαστικό, τα δυο μαζί είναι παραθετικό σύνθετο και απαιτείται ενωτικό. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση ο _νάνος_ είναι επίθετο.

Πηγαίνω στο ΛΝΕΓ. Δεν αναφέρει ότι χρησιμοποιείται σε θέση επιθέτου (όπως κάνει το λεξικό του Πάπυρου) αλλά δίνει «νάνος φοίνικας», «νάνος χοίρος». Και στη συνέχεια... «αστέρας νάνος» (και στον _αστέρα_, «αστέρας γίγαντας»), χωρίς ενωτικά.

Εγώ υποστηρίζω:
νάνος αστέρας
γίγαντας αστέρας
υπεργίγαντας αστέρας
υπογίγαντας αστέρας
νάνοι πλανήτες
γίγαντες πλανήτες


----------



## Elena (Jun 26, 2008)

Curtain number one (i.e. πλανήτης-νάνος). Noun. 

:) 

(In English so as to avoid greeklish :) xx from Amsterdam...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Ξέχασα επίσης να δώσω τα:

νανοαπολίθωμα, νανοπλαγκτόν και καμιά 20αριά νανοπλανήτες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2008)

Ορθή χρήση του ενωτικού σε εκφράσεις (ζεύγη λέξεων που συνεκφέρονται):


nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, όσο διαδεδομένο και να είναι ένα παραθετικό σύνθετο σαν το _κράτος-μέλος_, το ενωτικό πρέπει να μένει γιατί δείχνει πολύ αστείο στη γενική πτώση το _κράτους μέλους_ (μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε κάποιο πιο αστείο παράδειγμα;).


Την έδωσες τελικά μόνος σου την απάντηση — ο _αστέρας γίγαντας_ και ο _αστέρας νάνος_. Ο πρώτος μπορεί να είναι αστέρας του ΝΒΑ (Gheorghe Mureşan), ενώ ο δεύτερος o Verne Troyer.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Να μη ζητήσω την αρωγή του Νανόπουλου;


----------



## Elena (Jun 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Να μη ζητήσω την αρωγή του Νανόπουλου;



Νιετ. Σου μιλάει παιδί που μεγάλωσε με κόκκινους γίγαντες κι άσπρους νάνους.
Aρωγή από Ευγενίδειο μπιλόου:

http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=NODE&cnode=165


 (χχχ από Λονδίνο πλέον :))


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2008)

Ίσως δεν υπήρξα αρκετά σαφής. Με νάνους (εφτά συνήθως) και με γίγαντες μεγαλώσαμε όλοι. Και όταν μεγαλώσαμε λίγο περισσότερο, καταπιαστήκαμε και με τους έγχρωμους — τους άσπρους νάνους και τους κόκκινους γίγαντες. Ξέραμε ότι είναι ουσιαστικά και ότι οι δεύτεροι δεν ήταν όντα μυθικά αλλά αστέρια. Μιλούσαμε λοιπόν για _άσπρους νάνους_ και δεν προβληματιζόμασταν αν εννοούμε _νάνους αστέρες_ ή _αστέρες-νάνους_. Σαν να μη μας έφταναν αυτοί οι νάνοι, προστέθηκαν πρόπερσι και οι dwarf planets. Που άλλοι τούς λένε _πλανήτες-νάνους_ (με ή χωρίς ενωτικό, ας μη μας πονοκεφαλιάζει τώρα αυτό) και άλλοι _νάνους πλανήτες_. Πολλαπλά και σοβαρά τα ευρήματα και για τους μεν και για τους δε. Π.χ. _Ο Πλούτωνας (από το 2006 θεωρείται πλέον νάνος πλανήτης) ανακαλύφθηκε το 1930..._

Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω λάθος το _πλανήτης-νάνος_ όπως δεν είναι λάθος το _κράτος-μέλος_. Το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε επειδή ακριβώς μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο είχα αφήσει και τις δύο εκδοχές. Ταυτόχρονα θεωρώ φυσιολογική κατασκευή και το _νάνος πλανήτης_, αφού είναι καταγεγραμμένη στα λεξικά η χρήση του _νάνος-νάνον_ ως επιθέτου μπροστά από ζώα και φυτά (ακόμα και _η νάνος όρνιθα_!). Δεν παύει να είναι περίεργο, ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν έχουμε αρσενικό. Ωραίοι δηλαδή οι _νάνοι πλανήτες_ και οι _νάνοι αστέρες_, αλλά τα _νάνα αστέρια_ είναι κάπως...

Ακόμα πιο περίεργος είναι ο _γίγαντας_ σε θέση επιθέτου. Είναι πιο συνηθισμένος ο _γίγαντας αστέρας_ από τον _αστέρα-γίγαντα_ και πάντα και από σοβαρούς ή «σοβαρούς» χρήστες (μέχρι και τον Πάπυρο, την εγκυκλοπαίδεια). Οι _γίγαντες αστέρες_, υπερδεκαπλάσιοι από τους _αστέρες-γίγαντες_. Είναι όμως περίεργο, διότι δεν έχουμε συνηθίσει τον _γίγαντα_ σε θέση επιθέτου (έχουμε τα _γιγάντιος_ και _γιγαντιαίος_ για αυτή τη δουλειά). Υπάρχει το πρόβλημα «_γίγας_ ή _γίγαντας_;». Και βέβαια, από γένη, άσε καλύτερα. Να φταίει ο _υπεργίγαντας_; (Μόνο η ελληνική Wikipedia τολμάει να δώσει και εναλλακτικό _αστέρας υπεργίγαντας_. Όλοι μιλάνε για _υπεργίγαντες αστέρες_.)

Αφού λοιπόν επιχειρηματολόγησα τόσο πειστικά ενάντια στις προτιμήσεις μου, θα ψηφίσω τα _φασόλια γίγαντες_ να γράφονται ή _φασόλια-γίγαντες_ ή _γίγαντες φασόλια_.

Έτσι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα ανάγνωσης με το αστείο (μπρρρρρ!) που λέει:
— Γιατί οι Πόντιοι βάζουν ένα φασόλι γίγαντα πάνω από την τηλεόραση;
— Για να βλέπουν τηλεόραση με γιγαντοοθόνη. (Ξανά μπρρρρρ!)


----------



## argyro (Jun 27, 2008)

Τι να σας πω; Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισα κι εγώ τελευταία με τις δορυφόρους πυραμίδες ή πυραμίδες-δορυφόρους (???). 

Αρχικά είχα επιλέξει το πρώτο, αλλά τελικά κατέληξα στο δεύτερο, γιατί το βρήκα έτσι στις πιο "σοβαρές" πηγές βιβλιογραφίας που μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω (δεν υπάρχουν ούτε πολλές, ούτε πραγματικά αξιόπιστες στα ελληνικά). Παρ' όλ' αυτά, αν δεν το είχα δει κάπου, θα επέμενα στην πρώτη επιλογή. 

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η περίπτωση έχει κάποια σχέση, ωστόσο είπα να την αναφέρω.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2008)

Elena said:


> πλανήτης-νάνος



+1........................


----------



## anef (Jun 27, 2008)

Συνδέετε καθόλου το θέμα με τη γενικότερη τάση που υπάρχει να χρησιμοποιούνται ουσιαστικά σε θέση επιθέτου (υπό την επίδραση των αγγλικών);
Π.χ. σπορ ιστορίες, τζαζ μουσική, στούντιο ηχογραφήσεις (τα παραδείγματα του Ε. Πετρούνια)
ή το _Samsung κινητό σου _που λέει η διαφήμιση. 
Μπορεί δηλ. γενικότερα να αρχίσουν να μας φαίνονται σωστοί αυτοί οι τύποι. Βέβαια προς το παρόν αυτό το φαινόμενο κυρίως αφορά ξένες (άκλιτες) λέξεις όπως στα παραδείγματα, αν και ο Πετρούνιας δίνει και το παράδειγμα 'η τρία αίθουσα' (που αφορά όμως αριθμητικό). 
Πάντως εμένα -δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο- δεν με ξενίζει το _νάνος πλανήτης_. Ίσως γιατί, όπως λέει ο nickel, το _νάνος _χρησιμοποιείται ούτως ή άλλως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ως επίθετο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2008)

anef said:


> Συνδέετε καθόλου το θέμα με τη γενικότερη τάση που υπάρχει να χρησιμοποιούνται ουσιαστικά σε θέση επιθέτου (υπό την επίδραση των αγγλικών);
> Π.χ. σπορ ιστορίες, τζαζ μουσική, στούντιο ηχογραφήσεις (τα παραδείγματα του Ε. Πετρούνια)
> ή το _Samsung κινητό σου _που λέει η διαφήμιση.



+1 (αυτή η τάση τα έχει πάρει όλα σβάρνα σαν τσουνάμι και να δω πότε και αν θα σταματήσει).


----------



## curry (Jun 27, 2008)

Καταγγέλλω εδώ και τώρα το Gucci φόρεμα και τον Μαζωνάκη!


----------



## anef (Jun 27, 2008)

Συμφωνώ και καταγγέλλω κι εγώ... Αλλά εξαιρώ και μερικά, π.χ. τη _ροκ μουσική _δεν θα την καταγγείλω (ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για το ίδιο πράγμα αλλά στο πιο παγιωμένο του). 
Και η 'τάση' έχει και τα δίκια της. Άντε τώρα να πεις το _κινητό Samsung σου_


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2008)

Αν καταλάβατε, εγώ θα προτιμούσα μονολεκτικούς όρους: _νανοπλανήτες_, _γιγαντοαστέρες_, αν και αρχίζει να γίνεται δύσπεπτο στους _υπεργιγαντοαστέρες_.

Όσο για τη _ροκ μουσική_ και τα όμοια (που παραμένουν λανθασμένα και επιμένουμε να γράφουμε _μουσική ποπ_ και _μουσική ροκ_), υπάρχει και άλλη διατύπωση που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει την εντύπωση της χρήσης σε θέση επιθέτου και να επηρεάσει: γίγαντας + κύριο όνομα. Δεν υπάρχει μόνο ο γίγας της Κυψέλης δηλαδή, αλλά και ο γίγας Ωρίων, ο γίγαντας... Πάγκαλος κ.ά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2008)

Νάνος πλανήτης, εμένα δεν ακούγεται καλά στ΄ αυτιά μου. Νανοπλανήτης, μια χαρά...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2008)

Η πολύ ρεαλιστική προσέγγιση στο θέμα από καλό Έλληνα επιστήμονα και καλό χειριστή της γλώσσας και της ορολογίας (τον ευχαριστώ πολύ):

Αν και με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ η γλώσσα, τόσο που να με ενοχλεί η τάση να χρησιμοποιούνται (ακόμη και σε επίσημα έγγραφα από νέους επιστήμονες και μηχανικούς) ουσιαστικά στη θέση επιθέτων υπό την επίδραση της Αγγλικής, δεν πονοκεφαλιάζω όσο εσείς για τέτοια ζητήματα, όταν οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις είναι εξίσου αποτελεσματικές.

Για τους πλανήτες, θεωρώ ότι η απόδοση _πλανήτης-νάνος_ είναι ίσως «πιο ελληνική», χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι ο _νάνος πλανήτης_ είναι καταδικαστέος.

Με άλλα λόγια, συμφώνησε με μια διατύπωσή μου, ότι «διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα».

[edit] Με υστερόγραφο:
Ωστόσο κατανοώ και δέχομαι ότι για έναν μεταφραστή, φιλόλογο ή γλωσσολόγο αυτά τα ζητήματα ενδεχομένως έχουν πτυχές που δεν τις καταλαβαίνει ένας φυσικός ή μηχανικός.


----------



## anef (Jun 27, 2008)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το φίλο σας, nickel. 
Ωστόσο, εμένα μου φαίνονται πολύ χρήσιμες αυτές οι συζητήσεις, όχι τόσο όσον αφορά τη χρήση αλλά την τεκμηρίωσή της όταν μας διορθώνουν ή όταν διορθώνουμε εμείς, ή όταν διδάσκουμε μετάφραση/γλώσσα, χωρίς να μου φαίνεται και απαραίτητο να καταλήγουμε πάντα στο απόλυτα 'σωστό' ή το απόλυτα 'λάθος'.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> [edit] Με υστερόγραφο:
> Ωστόσο κατανοώ και δέχομαι ότι για έναν μεταφραστή, φιλόλογο ή γλωσσολόγο αυτά τα ζητήματα ενδεχομένως έχουν πτυχές που δεν τις καταλαβαίνει ένας φυσικός ή μηχανικός.



Μα, είναι ακριβώς αυτά τα επαγγέλματα που έχουν ευθύνη για τη γλώσσα, τη χρήση της και τι θα κληροδοτήσουν στους επόμενους.


----------



## anef (Jun 27, 2008)

Συμφωνώ Abrose, ότι αυτά τα επαγγέλματα έχουν ευθύνη και παίζουν ρόλο, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα το ποια (θα) είναι η χρήση της γλώσσας το καθορίζουν όλοι οι ομιλητές της, νομίζω, γι' αυτό και την εξαίρεσα παραπάνω. Εμείς και να χτυπιόμαστε ότι κάτι είναι 'λάθος' αν επικρατήσει... 
Π.χ. το γεγονός ότι η _ποπ κουλτούρα _βγαίνει στο google γύρω στις 5000 φορές, ενώ η _κουλτούρα ποπ _80 κάτι θα πρέπει να μας πει για το τι είναι λάθος και τι σωστό, παρόλο που κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι γενικά αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τις διορθώνουμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2008)

anef said:


> Συμφωνώ Abrose, ότι αυτά τα επαγγέλματα έχουν ευθύνη και παίζουν ρόλο, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα το ποια (θα) είναι η χρήση της γλώσσας το καθορίζουν όλοι οι ομιλητές της, νομίζω, γι' αυτό και την εξαίρεσα παραπάνω. Εμείς και να χτυπιόμαστε ότι κάτι είναι 'λάθος' αν επικρατήσει...
> Π.χ. το γεγονός ότι η _ποπ κουλτούρα _βγαίνει στο google γύρω στις 5000 φορές, ενώ η _κουλτούρα ποπ _80 κάτι θα πρέπει να μας πει για το τι είναι λάθος και τι σωστό, παρόλο που κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι γενικά αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τις διορθώνουμε.



Βέβαια, αυτό είναι απόλυτα σωστό, αλλά κάθε αγέλη έχει τους αρχηγούς της που την καθοδηγούν είτε προς χλοερά λιβάδια, είτε προς όχι και τόσο χλοερά...

Έτσι όπως βλέπω εγώ τα πράγματα, οι αρχηγοί κανονικά σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι οι άνθρωποι των γραμμάτων. Δυστυχώς, σήμερα όμως έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι οι διαφημιστές και οι άνθρωποι των ΜΜΕ που μας καθοδηγούν με γνώμονα το λάιφσταϊλ, καλώς ή κακώς...

That's reality, που έλεγε κι ένας διαφημιστής.


----------



## anef (Jun 27, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Βέβαια, αυτό είναι απόλυτα σωστό, αλλά κάθε αγέλη έχει τους αρχηγούς της που την καθοδηγούν είτε προς χλοερά λιβάδια, είτε προς όχι και τόσο χλοερά...
> 
> Έτσι όπως βλέπω εγώ τα πράγματα, οι αρχηγοί κανονικά σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι οι άνθρωποι των γραμμάτων. Δυστυχώς, σήμερα όμως έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι οι διαφημιστές και οι άνθρωποι των ΜΜΕ που μας καθοδηγούν με γνώμονα το λάιφσταϊλ, καλώς ή κακώς...
> 
> That's reality, που έλεγε κι ένας διαφημιστής.



Ως προς το δεύτερο συμφωνώ, αυτοί διαμορφώνουν τις τάσεις περισσότερο από εμάς. 
Για το πρώτο, τι να πω, προσπαθώ να μας φανταστώ τσομπάνηδες, άντε ποιμένες, αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει:)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2008)

anef said:


> Ως προς το δεύτερο συμφωνώ, αυτοί διαμορφώνουν τις τάσεις περισσότερο από εμάς.
> Για το πρώτο, τι να πω, προσπαθώ να μας φανταστώ τσομπάνηδες, άντε ποιμένες, αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει:)



A, εμένα τα ποιμενικά σενάρια και σκηνικά είναι τα αγαπημένα μου!:)


----------



## Elena (Jun 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ξέραμε ότι είναι ουσιαστικά και ότι οι δεύτεροι δεν ήταν όντα μυθικά αλλά αστέρια. Μιλούσαμε λοιπόν για _άσπρους νάνους_ και δεν προβληματιζόμασταν αν εννοούμε _νάνους αστέρες_ ή _αστέρες-νάνους_. Σαν να μη μας έφταναν αυτοί οι νάνοι, προστέθηκαν πρόπερσι και οι dwarf planets. Που άλλοι τούς λένε _πλανήτες-νάνους_ (με ή χωρίς ενωτικό, ας μη μας πονοκεφαλιάζει τώρα αυτό) και άλλοι _νάνους πλανήτες_. Πολλαπλά και σοβαρά τα ευρήματα και για τους μεν και για τους δε. Π.χ. _Ο Πλούτωνας (από το 2006 θεωρείται πλέον νάνος πλανήτης) ανακαλύφθηκε το 1930..._
> 
> [...] Ωραίοι δηλαδή οι _νάνοι πλανήτες_ και οι _νάνοι αστέρες_, αλλά τα _νάνα αστέρια_ είναι κάπως...



Α, μα εσένα το πρόβλημά σου δεν είναι τα νανάκια. Τα αστεράκια και οι πλανήτες είναι... :)


Άπειροι σύνδεσμοι, ατέρμονες συζητήσεις...

Ενδεικτικά:

http://www.astrosociety.org/education/publications/tnl/59/planetdefine3.html
http://starchild.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/StarChild/solar_system_level1/planets.html

(Α, για τον Πλούτωνα, άρθρο του Παπαλάμπρου εδώ, αν και δεν μοιράζονται τους προβληματισμούς σου στον Ωρίωνα (πρόεδρος του Ωρίωνα ο Ζαφειρόπουλος):

_Με την απόφαση της IAU, δημιουργήθηκε, επίσης, μια νέα κατηγορία σωμάτων, που ονομάζονται *Πλανήτες-Νάνοι*, τα οποία έχουν τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:_

_Νάνος Πλανήτης είναι ένα ουράνιο σώμα που βρίσκεται σε τροχιά γύρω από τον Ήλιο, έχει επαρκή μάζα ώστε να αποκτήσει σχήμα υδροστατικής ισορροπίας (σχεδόν σφαιρικό), δεν είναι το κυρίαρχο σώμα στην οχιά του και δεν είναι δορυφόρος_)

Btw: Οι ερυθροί υπεργίγαντες πάνε κι έρχονται, οπότε δεν βλέπω λόγο ανησυχίας. :)

(Λονδίνο-Λονδινάκι... :))


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Για να εμπλουτίζουμε τις γνώσεις μας, σήμερα έμαθα και τις αγελάδες-νάνους των Πρεσπών. Οι οποίες διαπρέπουν στο διαδίκτυο και σαν _αγελάδα-νάνος_ (_της αγελάδας-νάνου_) και σαν _νάνα αγελάδα_ (πληθ. _νάνες αγελάδες_). Μου άρεσει που μου έλειπε το θηλυκό... Πάρτε νάνες! Και τριανταφυλλιές και ελιές και λεμονιές και απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 28, 2008)

Επίσης, υπάρχουν οι νάνοι ελέφαντες της Τήλου και οι νάνοι ιπποπόταμοι της Κύπρου και της Κρήτης, οι οποίοι ελάχιστες φορές περιγράφονται ελέφαντες-νάνοι και ιπποπόταμοι-νάνοι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Αυτούς τους ξέρω — και είναι, και οι μεν και οι δε, αρσενικοί. Δεν αποτελούν πρόκληση. _Περνάω φάση ανωμαλίας με τις νάνες τώρα._


----------



## Elsa (Jun 28, 2008)

Τότε,να σου προτείνω την νάνα μούσχουρη!


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Α ναι, ξέρει αυτή απ' αυτά. Το λέει και το τραγούδι: Ξέρω κάποιο αστέρι, αστέρι αστεράκι (πλανητάκι κ.λπ.).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Επίσης, υπάρχουν οι νάνοι ελέφαντες της Τήλου.


 


nickel said:


> Αυτούς τους ξέρω — και είναι, και οι μεν και οι δε, αρσενικοί. Δεν αποτελούν πρόκληση. _Περνάω φάση ανωμαλίας με τις νάνες τώρα._


Αν διάβαζες και λίγο το άρθρο (και δεν είχες βάλει τόσο αντηλιακό — μια και στην Τήλο αναφέρεται ), θα είχες προσέξει το εξής:


> .
> Με το χρόνο και εξαιτίας των μεταβολών της στάθμης της θάλασσας, έφτασαν κολυμπώντας σε πολλές περιοχές της Αφρικής, της Ευρώπης, της Ασίας και της Αμερικής και σε μερικά νησιά της Μεσογείου, της Ινδονησίας και της θάλασσας της Ιαπωνίας, όπου εξελίχθηκαν σε *νάνες ενδημικές μορφές*. [...] Η εξέλιξή τους σε *νάνες μορφές* οφείλεται στο ακόλουθο γεγονός. Όταν μεγαλόσωμα θηλαστικά (π.χ. ελέφαντες, ιπποπόταμοι ή ελάφια) απομονωθούν για αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα σε ένα νησί κατά κανόνα μετατρέπονται σε *νάνες μορφές*.


Και, φυσικά, αφού βασανίζεσαι, κάτσε να βάλω κι εγώ το χεράκι μου... Να βρεις και τη γενική πληθυντικού: οι νάνες μορφές -> των νανών μορφών; Ή μήπως των νανάδων;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2008)

Χε χε, δώστε άκυρο στην ερώτηση για τη γενική πληθυντικού της _νάνας_. Το ΛΚΝ δίνει κλιτικό υπόδειγμα Ε4 στο _πλάνος, -α, -ο_ που σημαίνει ότι κατ' αναλογία θα είναι "των _νάνων_ μορφών". :)


----------



## Elena (Jun 28, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Και, φυσικά, αφού βασανίζεσαι, κάτσε να βάλω κι εγώ το χεράκι μου... Να βρεις και τη γενική πληθυντικού: οι νάνες μορφές -> των νανών μορφών; Ή μήπως των νανάδων;



Nταντά που μας χρειάζεται. :)

Έλα και λίγο ουδέτερο. Νάνους(-)φυτά, γνωρίζω. Και τριανταφυλλιά(-)νάνο.

Νάνο φυτό μόνο σε ένα... nursery βλέπω (το φυτώριο δεν έχει γλύκα -πάλι σε νταντά (άλλου είδους) καταλήγουμε...).

(Προσεχώς και... νάνα τριανταφυλλιά! :))


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Το βλέπω να γίνεται μυθιστόρημα το νήμα, για τις πλάνες νάνες και τους πλάνητες νάνους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2011)

*Τεχνικός άθλος η μέτρηση της Έριδος, του μακρινού πλανήτη-νάνου*

Eυρωπαίοι αστρονόμοι, με επικεφαλής τον Μπρούνο Σικαρντί του πανεπιστημίου Μαρί Κιουρί και του Αστεροσκοπείου του Παρισιού, κατάφεραν να μετρήσουν τη διάμετρο της Έριδος, χρησιμοποιώντας τα τηλεσκόπια του Ευρωπαϊκού Νοτίου Παρατηρητηρίου στη Χιλή, καθώς ο μικρός πλανήτης περνούσε μπροστά από ένα αχνό άστρο. Πρόκειται για τεχνικό άθλο, καθώς η Έρις βρισκόταν σε απόσταση από τη Γη 100 φορές μεγαλύτερη από ό,τι η Γη από τον Ήλιο και η θερμοκρασία της είναι μείον 238 βαθμοί Κελσίου.

Αν και η αινιγματική Έρις στις εσχατιές του ηλιακού μας συστήματος είναι πολύ πιο πυκνή και ακόμα πιο παγωμένη από τον Πλούτωνα, οι δύο μακρινοί νάνοι πλανήτες αποτελούν σχεδόν τέλειους διδύμους, καθώς έχουν σχεδόν το ίδιο μέγεθος, όπως δείχνουν για πρώτη φορά νέες ακριβέστερες αστρονομικές μετρήσεις.

Η Έρις είναι το πιο μακρινό ουράνιο σώμα στο ηλιακό μας σύστημα, που έχει ποτέ παρατηρηθεί με αυτή την μέθοδο. Η ανακάλυψη, που παρουσιάστηκε στο περιοδικό "Nature", σύμφωνα με το γαλλικό πρακτορείο ειδήσεων, ανατρέπει τις αρχικές εκτιμήσεις των επιστημόνων.

Όταν η Έρις (η οποία πήρε το όνομα της θεάς της φιλονικίας στην ελληνική μυθολογία) ανακαλύφθηκε το 2005, θεωρήθηκε πολύ μεγαλύτερη από τον Πλούτωνα, τον θεωρούμενο για πολλά χρόνια εξώτατο πλανήτη του ηλιακού μας συστήματος, ο οποίος είχε ανακαλυφθεί το 1930. Μάλιστα, η ανακάλυψή της - και η λανθασμένη εκτίμηση για το μέγεθός της - έπαιξε τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο, που το 2006 η Διεθνής Αστρονομική Ένωση ''υποβάθμισε'' τον Πλούτωνα στη ''μικρή'' κατηγορία των νάνων-πλανητών (μαζί με τον μεγάλο αστεροειδή Δήμητρα και τα ουράνια σώματα Μακεμάκε και Χαουμέα), μία απόφαση που μέχρι σήμερα συναντά αντιδράσεις από αρκετούς αστρονόμους, αλλά και τον πολύ κόσμο.

[...]​
Η συνέχεια εδώ (από την Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## pshleas (Oct 28, 2011)

Είναι ο Θάνος και ο Νάνος.
Νάνος: - Τι ώρα να' ναι, Θάνε;
Θάνος: - Ε, δε θα' ναι, Νάνε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μάλιστα, η ανακάλυψή της - και η λανθασμένη εκτίμηση για το μέγεθός της - έπαιξε τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο, που το 2006 η Διεθνής Αστρονομική Ένωση ''υποβάθμισε'' τον Πλούτωνα στη ''μικρή'' κατηγορία των νάνων-πλανητών (μαζί με τον μεγάλο αστεροειδή Δήμητρα και τα ουράνια σώματα Μακεμάκε και Χαουμέα), μία απόφαση που μέχρι σήμερα συναντά αντιδράσεις από αρκετούς αστρονόμους, αλλά και τον πολύ κόσμο.
> 
> [...]​
> Η συνέχεια εδώ (από την Ελευθεροτυπία)


 

Αυτό δείχνει εν πολλοίς και την στάση των δημοσιογράφων απέναντι στην επιστήμη. Ενδοεπιστημονική απόφαση για την ορολογία της επιστήμης, που συναντά την αντίδραση του "πολύ κόσμου". Η επιστημονική έρευνα δεν είναι ράντομ δημοκρατική διαδικασία για να ψηφίζει ο κόσμος πώς τον βολεύει. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που λέγονται κριτήρια και καθορίζουν την κατάληξη, τα συμπεράσματα και τα πορίσματα. Το μέγεθος της Έριδας δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την απόφασή τους να αλλάξουν τον προσδιορισμό, απλά ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία, ένα καλό έρεισμα. Ο Πλούτωνας ανέκαθεν ήταν προβληματικός, αλλά δίσταζε η Διεθνής Αστρονομική Ένωση να πάρει μια απόφαση, γιατί μέχρι τότε ήταν σχεδόν* μοναδική περίπτωση.

* υπάρχουν κι άλλα μεγάλα σώματα με ανάλογη συμπεριφορά, αλλά δεν έχουν δορυφόρους, όπως η Δήμητρα -Ceres.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2016)

*Caltech Researchers Find Evidence of a Real Ninth Planet*


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2016)

Αν ήμουν ο τιτλατζής τους θα έβαζα ένα "indirect" ανάμεσα στο _find_ και στο _evidence_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2016)

*Flight Over Dwarf Planet Ceres* (a NASA video)
(δείτε το μέχρι τα γράμματα στο τέλος).






Πληροφορίες για τον νάνο πλανήτη (τέως αστεροειδή) Δήμητρα, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2016)

ΟΚ, ας ξεκουνήσουμε το νήμα γλωσσικά:

Τι κάνουμε όταν ο νάνος (αρσενικό) είναι ένα άστρο (ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό);

Η μία λύση, λέμε το άστρο αστέρα και καθαρίζουμε είτε με αστέρα-νάνο είτε με νάνο αστέρα. Μετά όμως θα πρέπει να λες και αστέρα νετρονίων, και αστέρα πάλσαρ (ή παλμίτη, αν θέλεις να κάνεις φιγούρα) και θα γράψεις ότι ο Ήλιος μας είναι ένας αστέρας και ότι στο σύμπαν υπάρχουν τρισεκατομμύρια αστέρες (όχι άστρα, φυσικά) -- με λίγα λόγια, θα καταργήσεις το _άστρο_ για οτιδήποτε κοσμολογικό και αστρονομικό.

Θα μου πεις, σε ενοχλεί ο Αστέρας Εξαρχείων και ο Αγροτικός Αστέρας. Όχι, αλλά τα θεωρώ απολιθωματάκια. Μικρά, τοσοδούλια, αλλά απολιθωματάκια, πώς να το κάνουμε;

Η άλλη λύση είναι να κάνεις τον νάνο επίθετο. Μετά τη νάνα αγελάδα να πείς το νάνο άστρο. Δεν έχω φτάσει να το τολμήσω ακόμα.

Ένα άλλο ενδεχόμενο είναι να φτιάξεις κάποιο κατάλληλο επίθετο: νανόμορφος --ή νανοειδής, για πιο γενικό. Μόνο που τότε θα έπρεπε να έχουμε πει και τους πλανήτες νανοειδείς, που να πάρει η ευχή...

Το τελευταίο (και καλύτερο μάλλον), είναι να μιλήσεις για άστρο-νάνο και άστρα-νάνους. Οπότε θα αναφερθείς και σε πλανήτες-νάνους και το αρχικό ερώτημα του νήματος θα έχει λυθεί. Επιπλέον, δεν θα προβληματιστούμε πια αν συναντήσουμε σελήνες-νάνους...


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επιπλέον, δεν θα προβληματιστούμε πια αν συναντήσουμε σελήνες-νάνους...



Έτσι. Όπως δεν μας ξενίζει μια συνέντευξη-ποταμός, μια δήλωση-κεραυνός, μια γυναίκα-αρπαχτικό, μια μετοχή-ασανσέρ ή ένας πόλεμος-αστραπή.


----------



## sarant (Oct 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> Έτσι. Όπως δεν μας ξενίζει μια συνέντευξη-ποταμός, μια δήλωση-κεραυνός, μια γυναίκα-αρπαχτικό, μια μετοχή-ασανσέρ ή ένας πόλεμος-αστραπή.



Και το μόνο πρόβλημα θα είναι πώς θα κλίνεται το σύνθετο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2016)

sarant said:


> Και το μόνο πρόβλημα θα είναι πώς θα κλίνεται το σύνθετο.


Κατά περίπτωση, είναι η καλύτερη απάντηση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ. Κάποιος κανόνας θα υπάρχει κρυμμένος αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους πλανήτες-νάνους αλλά οι συνεντεύξεις μού φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να είναι πάντα «συνεντεύξεις-ποταμός» και οι πόλεμοι «πόλεμοι-αστραπή».


----------



## sarant (Oct 25, 2016)

Αμ δεν υπάρχει κανόνας. Όταν το γένος των δυο συνθετικών είναι ίδιο, σε γενικές γραμμές κλίνεται το σύνθετο. Όταν δεν είναι, βλέπεις διάφορα.

Αλλά είναι δυνατόν να ΜΗΝ έχει συζητηθεί το θέμα στη Λέξι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> Έτσι. Όπως δεν μας ξενίζει μια συνέντευξη-ποταμός, μια δήλωση-κεραυνός, μια γυναίκα-αρπαχτικό, μια μετοχή-ασανσέρ ή ένας πόλεμος-αστραπή.



Τα μαζεύω:



α | β
πλανήτες-νάνοι|συνεντεύξεις-ποταμός
μετοχές-ασανσέρια (sic)|δηλώσεις-κεραυνός
γυναίκες-αρπαχτικά|πόλεμοι-αστραπή
Μια πρώτη διαφορά που βλέπω είναι ότι στην πρώτη στήλη, τα δεύτερα μέλη ίσως επηρεάζουν πολύ πιο έντονα τα πρώτα από ό,τι στη δεύτερη στήλη. Ή όχι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2016)

sarant said:


> Αλλά είναι δυνατόν να ΜΗΝ έχει συζητηθεί το θέμα στη Λέξι;


Προφανώς κάπου θα έχει συζητηθεί. :) Ας περιμένουμε τους ταξινόμους...


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> sarant said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



*της λέξης-κλειδί ή της λέξης-κλειδιού;*

και από το νήμα Ορθή χρήση του ενωτικού σε εκφράσεις (ζεύγη λέξεων που συνεκφέρονται), ας τα μεταφέρω κι εδώ, να βρίσκονται:



nickel said:


> Ας τα μεταφέρω κι εδώ, να βρίσκονται:
> *
> Παραθετικά σύνθετα (π.σ.)*
> 
> ...



Taxidaenomics at your service


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα μαζεύω:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Η μόνη διαφορά που βλέπω εγώ είναι ότι στην πρώτη στήλη όλα είναι άμεσοι προσδιορισμοί ενώ στην δεύτερη είναι έμμεσοι χαρακτηρισμοί.

Πάντως στο αρχικό σου ερώτημα, Δόκτορα, δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται ζήτημα γιατί η έκφραση "άστρο νάνος" είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς προβληματική από την πλευρά της τεχνικής ορολογίας. Θα έπρεπε να είναι ΧΡΩΜΑ νάνος χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο να αναφέρεται η λέξη "άστρο". Το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για τους γίγαντες. Πέραν τούτου, τα άστρα έχουν συνήθως αρσενικό γένος όταν έχουν όνομα· ο Ήλιος, ο Σείριος, ο Αλδεβαράν, κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η μία λύση, λέμε το άστρο αστέρα και καθαρίζουμε είτε με αστέρα-νάνο είτε με νάνο αστέρα. Μετά όμως θα πρέπει να λες και αστέρα νετρονίων, και αστέρα πάλσαρ (ή παλμίτη, αν θέλεις να κάνεις φιγούρα) και θα γράψεις ότι ο Ήλιος μας είναι ένας αστέρας και ότι στο σύμπαν υπάρχουν τρισεκατομμύρια αστέρες (όχι άστρα, φυσικά) -- με λίγα λόγια, θα καταργήσεις το _άστρο_ για οτιδήποτε κοσμολογικό και αστρονομικό.


Κτγμ ο συγκεκριμένος συλλογισμός πάσχει. Το να πεις σε μια σύναψη «αστέρας» δεν σου απαγορεύει στη συνέχεια να λες και «άστρο», αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν!


----------



## pontios (Oct 26, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως στο αρχικό σου ερώτημα, Δόκτορα, δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται ζήτημα γιατί η έκφραση "άστρο νάνος" είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς προβληματική από την πλευρά της τεχνικής ορολογίας. Θα έπρεπε να είναι ΧΡΩΜΑ νάνος χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο να αναφέρεται η λέξη "άστρο".



Ναι, αλλά, για να αναφερθούμε στη κατηγορία στην οποία ανήκει ο κόκκινος (ή ο άσπρος) νάνος - which are both dwarf stars/άστρα-νάνοι - θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί και η λέξη "άστρο" - έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Κτγμ ο συγκεκριμένος συλλογισμός πάσχει. Το να πεις σε μια σύναψη «αστέρας» δεν σου απαγορεύει στη συνέχεια να λες και «άστρο», αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν!


 Όχι φυσικά. Τϊποτα δεν σου το απαγορεύει. Αν (αν...) μπορείς να αποφύγεις όμως τις διπλές συνάψεις ίσως διευκολύνει κάποιους στην εκμάθησή τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2016)

pontios said:


> Ναι, αλλά, για να αναφερθούμε στη κατηγορία στην οποία ανήκει ο κόκκινος (ή ο άσπρος) νάνος - which are both dwarf stars/άστρα-νάνοι - θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί και η λέξη "άστρο" - έτσι δεν είναι;


Έτσι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2016)

Όχι απαραίτητα κι όχι δίπλα στον όρο. Π.χ. "το τάδε άστρο είναι λευκός νάνος" ή "ο Gliese354 είναι κόκκινος νάνος". Ακόμα κι αν ένα κείμενο προς μετάφραση λέει "dwarf stars", μπορείς να αποφύγεις να βάλεις τις δυο λέξεις μαζί.


----------



## pontios (Oct 26, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι απαραίτητα κι όχι δίπλα στον όρο. Π.χ. "το τάδε άστρο είναι λευκός νάνος" ή "ο Gliese354 είναι κόκκινος νάνος". Ακόμα κι αν ένα κείμενο προς μετάφραση λέει "dwarf stars", μπορείς να αποφύγεις να βάλεις τις δυο λέξεις μαζί.



We're at cross purposes. Αναφέρεσαι σε συγκεκριμένο κόκκινο νάνο με τάδε αριθμό. It's a red dwarf and of course the word "star" would be superfluous in your cited instance. 

I'm not talking about specifics, however, but the wider class of stars know as dwarf stars, where the word "star" is used.

Η κατηγορία των άστρων-νάνων (το είπα σωστά; ) στο σύνολο της περιέχει, εκτός από τα main sequence dwarfs, και τα cool subdwarfs, hot subdwarfs και extreme subdwarfs.
Για να αναφερθείς σε αυτή την κατηγορία - θα χρειαστείς και τη λέξη "άστρο".


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2016)

Ναι, αλλά, όπως είπα, αν το κείμενο αναφέρεται γενικά σε αστέρια δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάλεις τους δυο όρους μαζί. Θεωρώ ότι η απόδοση "άστρο-νάνος" δεν είναι η ορθότερη διότι στα αγγλικά το "dwarf" είναι προσδιορισμός ενώ στα ελληνικά ακούγεται σαν επεξήγηση· επίσης γιατί θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει καλή αντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στις λέξεις dwarf-νάνος. Λειτουργούν διαφορετικά.

Στην πρότασή σου δηλαδή εγώ θα έγραφα:

"Τα άστρα που ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των νάνων περιλαμβάνουν τα..."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> "Τα άστρα που ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των νάνων περιλαμβάνουν τα..."


Το πρόβλημα με τη διατύπωση αυτή είναι ότι μοιάζει να υπάρχει μια κατηγορία νάνων: άστρων, πλανητών, δορυφόρων, οτιδήποτε. (Επίσης, ο προσδιορισμός είναι επεξήγηση...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2016)

Ίσως δεν το διατυπώνω σωστά. Ο προσδιορισμός στο dwarf star μοιάζει σαν κύρια πληροφορία ενώ στο άστρο-νάνος σαν δευτερεύουσα. Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να είναι μόνο η εντύπωσή μου αυτή. Να δώσω και ένα ολοκληρωμένο παράδειγμα, από υπαρκτό κείμενο και πώς θα το διατύπωνα προσωπικά:

Like the White Dwarf stars above, if a neutron star forms in a multiple star system it can accrete gas by stripping it off any nearby companions.

Όπως και οι παραπάνω Λευκοί Νάνοι, αν ένα αστέρι νετρονίων σχηματιστεί σε πολλαπλό αστρικό σύστημα, μπορεί να αιχμαλωτίσει αέρια αποσπώντας τα από κοντινούς συνοδούς.

There are six types of dwarf stars: red, yellow, blue, white, black and brown.

Υπάρχουν έξι τύποι άστρων που ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των νάνων: οι ερυθροί, οι κίτρινοι, οι κυανοί, οι λευκοί, οι μαύροι και οι φαιοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2016)

οι καφέ, πλιζ


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2016)

Απομεινάρι από την εποχή που ήμουν 8 και διάβαζα βιβλία αστρονομίας (pop up).

Να προσθέσω ότι αν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο, θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον όρο "άστρο-νάνος" με μισή καρδιά. Π.χ. σε τίτλο του τύπου "Dwarf-star orbiting blue supergiant". Πάντως θα προτιμούσα να είχε αποδοθεί εξαρχής ο όρος ως "μικρό", τόσο για πλανήτες όσο για άστρα και γαλαξίες. Δηλαδή μικρός πλανήτης, μικρό άστρο, μικρός γαλαξίας. Θεωρώ ότι είναι απείρως βολικότερα και πιο κοντινά σε σημασία στο αγγλικό dwarf σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.


----------



## pontios (Oct 27, 2016)

Ίσως και μίνι; το μίνι άστρο, ο μίνι πλανήτης, ο μίνι γαλαξίας;


----------

